# Flavour Brands



## Kirsty101 (23/4/19)

Hi there. 

I have a few questions if someone can be so kind as to help

I have a grape soda recipe I want to make 
I am busy ordering the concentrates needed 

The recipes asked for 1% TFA cotton candy

The only cotton candy I can find on bossvape is 

TFA cotton candy (ethyl maltol)
TFA cotton candy circus
Is there a diffrence in them or can either one be used?

Then a different recipe uses TFA bubblegum
But can only get CAP Bubblegum 
Or TFA Bubblegum fruity 
Which would be better and if the CAP will it use the same % or will it differ?

TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (23/4/19)

Hi Kirsty, 

1.) There is a difference between cotton candy and circus. Circus can be best describes as a combination of pink and blue candy floss. I am not sure how else to describe the taste. your surest bet is to simply use Ethyl Maltol. the majority of Candy Floss flavors as just that.

2.) you can use CAP at the same % but they are not quite the same. I would suggest using Molin Berry Bubblegum instead of CAP. use at 3 - 4 % for best results given the profile you are after,

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (23/4/19)

zandernwn said:


> Hi Kirsty,
> 
> 1.) There is a difference between cotton candy and circus. Circus can be best describes as a combination of pink and blue candy floss. I am not sure how else to describe the taste. your surest bet is to simply use Ethyl Maltol. the majority of Candy Floss flavors as just that.
> 
> 2.) you can use CAP at the same % but they are not quite the same. I would suggest using Molin Berry Bubblegum instead of CAP. use at 3 - 4 % for best results given the profile you are after,


Thanks for your help I'll stick to malton
I can't get Molina berry bubble so I'll go for cap and hope for the best lol. 

Again many thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (23/4/19)

you can use the CAP at the same % as the TFA . it should work just fine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/19)

rule 1...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (29/4/19)

zandernwn said:


> you can use the CAP at the same % as the TFA . it should work just fine



So SOrry for only Replying now.... Thank you so much for your Help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kirsty101 (29/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> rule 1...



Hi Sorry for only replying now

I've Just started DIY and have Concentrates for 2 Recipes so i dont think Rule 1 applies as yet else ill never make anything else lol

Thanks for the Reminder Though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

